# New Class



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip and I have a new class tonight, it's "Trick Training".
Should be fun! :rockon:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope you both have a blast!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What is trick training?

Have fun though! Flip is a busy boy, I love that

Suri and I start our group classes tomorrow night. I think there are 4 other dogs, I cannot wait to see how she does.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ohhh... sounds like fun!! 

Please share what you learn!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I bet you guys will have a blast!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sounds like a good time! I would love to know what you learn in that class! Enjoy!
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey there - how was your class?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi!

Funny thing, there are only two of us in the class, and the other dog is a toy poodle! Ha!

The trainer was saying how easy she had it, she said it was like having the gifted students.

In the first class she taught us how to lure them to run under our legs, how to unroll a small carpet thing and lay down on it, and how to jump through a hoop. 
I'll keep you posted as we go.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That sure sounds like a fun class. Keep us posted


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I will for sure. 
The only bummer about the whole thing, is that Flip isn't very treat motivated, so I have to use something really tasty, like hot dogs. Now he is on chicken strike and refusing to eat his dinners because, I think he wants to only eat hot dogs!
LOL

He is getting served chicken until he eats it. Brat. :fish:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How funny - I feed hot dogs too and Suri was bumping my hip this morning for treats while I was holding her chicken. She did give in and eat but she can act a little funny like that.

Last night she would not eat the cheese the trainer had. AND the first few classes, I had to scoop water in my heads for Suri to drink, she refused to drink out of the water pail EVEN after being SO hot! She can be a little snobby:arrogant (2):


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL sounds familiar with the water thing!

Stephen (my husband) bought us this thing and I love it!
Gulpy Water Dispenser at REI.com


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

tricks class is fun..I've taken one with Cedar ..sometimes I wish I had more time to do all the things I want with my dogs..LOL


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

We don't have kids, so I have plenty of time!! :heh:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

taxtell said:


> We don't have kids, so I have plenty of time!! :heh:


I don't have kids or a husband but between full time work, teaching agility, taking agility classes with 3 dogs, competing with 3 dogs and I use to do obedience classes to but have had to cut those back..LOL..like I said not enough time...I need to become independently wealthy so I can cut out the working part..LOL


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

debjen said:


> I don't have kids or a husband but between full time work, teaching agility, taking agility classes with 3 dogs, competing with 3 dogs and I use to do obedience classes to but have had to cut those back..LOL..like I said not enough time...I need to become independently wealthy so I can cut out the working part..LOL


I am incredibly lucky (and grateful) to have a wonderful, smart, sweet and handsome husband who LOVES dogs. He used to work for the kennel club in the UK. 

I hear you on the independently wealthy part though!
I haven't gotten into competing with agility yet. 
I may take some rally classes first since I am still having trouble keeping Flip focused. He really gets the zoomies and sometimes likes to make up his own course.

I hate the footing in the place where we train too, it is that tire mat stuff and it's a doggy day care during the day, so it is often wet (and slippery) from the girls cleaning.
I am pretty fit (I work out a LOT) and I can't keep up with Flip for fear of falling/breaking my butt!


----------

